# Storing Polyurethane



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Under the heading of "I would rather ask a dumb question than make a dumb mistake"

Is it alright to store Polyurethane in a clean glass jar with lid? My qt. can dented so needed to improvise.


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

Glass is fine, but use a container that allows the least possible air. The lid should be metal since plastic may allow diffusion of the volatile constituents.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Ray... I assumed so but a confirmation is most grateful. The other day I was going to start a thread about Rocklers paint stirrer called "Mixing Mate" http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31675&gclid=CNzR1MiG_bQCFQq0nQodxAkA_g That stores stirs and pours..... and ask if anyone has used them. It looks like a great product and may bite the bullet and get one or two before its over with.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jim; one of the most annoying manufacturers' screw-ups is packaging water based urethane in metal containers. Or even plastic cans with metal lids. I'm fed up having to discard urethane due to corrosion fouling the contents of the container. As for transparent containers, I'm a little suspicious as to light perhaps having an effect on it going off in the container. Having said that, I like to pour of a pint or so into a big plastic container (Costco size  ) that way if I contaminate it I've only wasted a small amount....I NEVER pour leftovers back into the original container! Just store it in the smaller one.


----------

